# Anyone Here on WW?



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

I started back about 3 weeks ago. Have lost 7 lbs. already. I have about 75 to go still. Lost 50 lbs. on WW a couple of years ago. My dad got sick and I just stopped taking care of myself. Then he passed away and I REALLY stopped taking care of myself. Gained back 42 of the 50 I had lost. But I've got my head on straight again and I'm ready to take control of my life again. I WILL succeed this time. Would love to talk to others that are on WW if there are any.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm not on WW, I go to TOPS but congradulations on the weight loss, and welcome to the get healthy club.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mrs oz, I have followed WW maintenance program for quite a few years, having lost close to 100 lbs on program. It's a very good program that encourages good eating and a decent amount of exercise. I would say that you may not loose as fast as many diets but the lifestyle changes are terrific. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just rejoined last week and go again tomorrow night. Good program. I only did it before when I had small amounts of weight to lose, the current 8 million extra pounds I'm lugging around.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i cant go to ww cuz of the cost involved with gas for getting there ect. but i am following the program with my stuff from the last time i belonged and i agree it is a good healthy program. stress is a killer for best intentions (as i well know) glad you've got your head back on and good luck. hopefully we can all help each other out here.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi All!
Things are still going well. Had to end up getting new scales because my old ones bit the dust. Unfortunately the new accurate ones weigh me in at 5 lbs. heavier!! :flame: Oh well, I've still lost the same amount of weight and that's how I'm looking at it. I've lost 10 lbs. now, so things are going in the right direction for sure. How is everyone else going?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Mrs.Oz, try not to get too excited about scale numbers. It's way more about developing a new and healthier lifestyle. It's really best to weigh once a week and if you're attending meetings, their scales are the ones that count.


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Mrs. Oz, I just started last night. I was doing WW online but I think I really need that accountability of a weekly weigh in with another person looking at the scale. I thought I would wait until after Thanksgiving but then I decided I may do too much damage before then and this will hold me to eating a reasonable amount.

Are you doing points or core?


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

ww here and I do the core program I am about to quit ww and go to TOPS now that I know what and how to do the WW plans. I cant afford to keep paying WW but tps is cheap.
Once you learn how WW works switch to tops and keep doing WW.
Ive lost 20 pounds so far on week 6 I think I will do week 7 tonight and find out if I have lost anymore.


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Pixel,
Great job so far! Good for you!


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner. Haven't been online too much. Anyhoo......I am on the Points plan. And yes, I see your point about not getting too hung up on the #'s.......but my scale is the one that counts.........I'm an online only member! Off to check out what TOPS is.


----------

